# uk plumber/gas fitter looking for work in nz



## andrew.catrina (Apr 17, 2011)

hi every one, my hubby is a fully qualified plumber/gas fitter and has over 10years work experience here in the uk. we are desperate to relocate to nz with our four young children (and another two due shortly), have enlisted newlifenewzealand to sort out all the paper work but are looking for a secure job that will enable my hubby to provide and support us all. any advice / ideas where to look / who to contact? thanks:


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

andrew.catrina said:


> hi every one, my hubby is a fully qualified plumber/gas fitter and has over 10years work experience here in the uk. we are desperate to relocate to nz with our four young children (and another two due shortly), have enlisted newlifenewzealand to sort out all the paper work but are looking for a secure job that will enable my hubby to provide and support us all. any advice / ideas where to look / who to contact? thanks:


With 2 on the way, I'd wait until they arrive or it might complicate the application. 
As you've employed an agent, they should be able to help with advice on the job front - after all, isn't that what they're paid to do? (I'm afraid I'm a bit cynical of agents. If all they're doing is filling in forms for you, then you could do that yourself for free on-line  )


----------



## andrew.catrina (Apr 17, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> With 2 on the way, I'd wait until they arrive or it might complicate the application.
> As you've employed an agent, they should be able to help with advice on the job front - after all, isn't that what they're paid to do? (I'm afraid I'm a bit cynical of agents. If all they're doing is filling in forms for you, then you could do that yourself for free on-line  )


hi thanks for the reply, the agent has all of our paperwork ready and all they need is a date off us to start looking for serious job opportunities but our house still has not sold - we have reduced it by over 50000.00 pounds and it looks like when we do sell we will be coming over with our personal belongings, furniture and little else. we just wondered wether it would be better to look for a job ourselves as andrew could go ahead and start work if needs be and leave me and the children to follow later. we are just desperate to get there now, its been planned for over four years!!!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

andrew.catrina said:


> hi thanks for the reply, the agent has all of our paperwork ready and all they need is a date off us to start looking for serious job opportunities but our house still has not sold - we have reduced it by over 50000.00 pounds and it looks like when we do sell we will be coming over with our personal belongings, furniture and little else. we just wondered wether it would be better to look for a job ourselves as andrew could go ahead and start work if needs be and leave me and the children to follow later. we are just desperate to get there now, its been planned for over four years!!!


Consider renting your UK house out - hopefully the market will improve eventually. The exchange rate at the moment is terrible so think carefully before bringing too much money over at the moment.


----------

